# Kittens still LOADED with fleas, I used...



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry to bring this up again, but we're desparate!
I took the advice here, and have used FRontline plus, (advantage didn't work either) added garlic and kelp to their food 2x daily, even rubbed them down with sevin dust (which I won't do again), the humane soc. told me to try that. They've been on the garlic for about 2 weeks.
We also have put sevin granules around the outside of the house.
We placed Borax all over the house and vacuumed, the shampood the rugs.
I live in Florida, so weather is still very warm, and humid here.
Is there anything else that could be safely used and hopefully get some effect? Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

I wonder if DE (Diatomaceous Earth) would work as well?


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

I looked into DE. It can't be used on wet grass. I wrote to a distributor asking if it could be used on cats, and they said yes. However, I heard it is not as effective on fleas as sevin dust is, and that didn't even work. So, I didn't bother with it.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Sevin is DE with pesticide added. DE will control fleas but does not kill them immediately. There is a pill called capstar you can give to dogs that immediately kills all the fleas, but I'm not sure if you can give it to cats?


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Wolf Flower said:


> Sevin is DE with pesticide added. DE will control fleas but does not kill them immediately. There is a pill called capstar you can give to dogs that immediately kills all the fleas, but I'm not sure if you can give it to cats?


Yes you can give it to cats. It only lasts 24 hours.

I forget, are these indoor or outdoor cats?


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

DEFLEA great stuff non toxic no pesticides


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Contact someone who sells essential oils (there's always someone selling Young Living) and get lavender essential oil. Dilute it and spray on the cats. Fleas hate lavender.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Maura said:


> Contact someone who sells essential oils (there's always someone selling Young Living) and get lavender essential oil. Dilute it and spray on the cats. Fleas hate lavender.


Essential oils should not be used on cats, they can be toxic. It won't kill the fleas, either.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

I have thought of using the DE before but the one main reason I have not tried it is ...you are not suppose to breathe it, to much and it can kill you.
DE scratches the surface of the exoskeleton thereby allowing the drying factor of this fossil to ultimately kill the pest. So there is not an immediate kill it takes time, and if we aren't suppose to breathe it why would it be safe enough for animals to breath? The lungs would be a bad place for DE to settle in in any species.
That said I just recently tried the Zodiac Flea & Tick sponge-on for dogs & cats (not to be used on dogs or cats under 12 weeks) it worked immediately and no new flea's on this pet in the last 24 hours -so far
I too have spent hundreds of dollars trying frontline, FL+, Advantage, Revolution, garlic, tore out all the carpet in the house and so on... 
I have mutated fleas from that very bad place I swear 
Using it on my 3.5 month old kitten was easy, now on to the other dogs and cats yeah me!!


----------



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

Have you tried bathing the kittens in Dawn dishwashing liquid? It really works wonders on getting rid of the fleas.

Check with some of your local pest control businesses and see if they will sell you a packet of Demon. I have also seen it a one of our nurseries in town. This gets diluted in water and you can spray it inside and outside of your home.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes, these are outside cats, but one comes in at night.
Thanks so much for this new advice. These are some products I have not heard of, and will be glad to look into them! Thanks everyone again!


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cedar repels bugs... how about making them some beds, or stuffing existing beds, full of cedar shavings?


----------



## Missy M (Mar 2, 2007)

I had to use the Capstar this summer, the fleas were the worst I've ever seen on my cats. I was so afraid to try it, but it worked great. Used Frontline with it as well as treating our living space. The infestation took about 2 months to get under control. In twenty years of having pets this is the worst flea problem I've every had to deal with, I'm glad it's over.


----------



## barber lady (Mar 31, 2010)

If your cats don't mind the bath thing, green apple anything will kill the fleas. I use Suave Shampoo from the Dollar Store. If not you need a flea dip. I did my Mom's cat because we couldn't get rid of them. She didn't even like baths, so with great hoopla I put her in a pillow case from the neck down and dunked her. And then she ran and so did I. LOL But it killed all the fleas!


----------



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

It is true. Capstar is the best stuff ever! I use it on all kittens because it is kitten safe and nothing else is. It kills every flea instantly and then I usually follow up with something else in a couple of weeks/ten days when the next fleas are mature. I use half tablets on kittens. There is nothing better for immediate flea relief and also... you aren't torturing the kitten by trying all kinds of really goofy cures and way too many baths! Simple and effective and easy going on the kitten.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

kirsten said:


> It is true. Capstar is the best stuff ever! I use it on all kittens because it is kitten safe and nothing else is.



Deflea is safe to use on all animals of any age as long as your not a bug. Cant say its not easier than the capstar however


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

up here in michigan.... most of the humane societies uses Pert Plus shampoo. The stuff for dandruff control...and it has conditioner in it.... I have used it on all the fur babies that I have come across. It works for me.

RedHeadedTricia


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank-you EVERYONE!!


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

I'd say try to feed a better quality food, the healthier they eat the less fleas are attracted to them. Fleas/parasites are attracted to weak animals with poor nutrition (not saying yours is just a idea) Fleas LOVE animals fed corn and other carbs in the food. We feed our cats a higher quality cat food (they are outdoor/barn cats) and we have NEVER had fleas on our cats or dogs. (we have 7 dogs and 2 cats, 19 sheep, 3 goats, 15 chickens and ducks) We dont use any preventative at all. Since they eat a healthy diet they just never get them. Even when family bring over their pets with fleas, go to dog shows, stay at hotels/kennels, ect ours never pick them up. Its the only thing I can think of thats stopping them from taking over. 
I'd feed better food and keep up with revolution or frontline, give them time to kill off the infestation, since your infested it will take a little time. I'd probably back off of spraying chemical pesticides all over and dusting them with pesticides cause it will weaken your cats immune system even more.

Stephanie


----------



## hillbillyacre (Jun 1, 2003)

We have been battling fleas here this summer as well..... I dont have a cat, but I do have two inside dogs that were COVERED..... I vacuumed EVERY day..... gave them baths in flea shampoo....still no help...... then I tried COMFORTIS from the vet. It cost me $15 per pet/per month...and was VERY well worth the money. The past two months I have not had ONE flea in my house. Believe me... if there's a flea inside...it WILL find me. May want to check in to that. I tried frontline plus last year and it worked...but did not bother the fleas at all this year. Comfortis is well worth the money.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

My Vet many years ago told me to not treat the animal but treat the enviroment. Now since you are infested it could take several treatments. But I have had no fleas for the last 10 years. My old Vet retired and our new vet of 10 years is impressed. When we were infested, we treated the House and everywhere the animals hung out with (I used Zodiac), but any Multi purpose spay will work, as long as it kills fleas and flea eggs. I did have to spray a couple of time to get control..


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Ive used Lavendar Dawn, and JUST STRAIGHT dawn as well... and Avon Skin so soft spray.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

I'll check the ingredients in their food. But, I think they're are eating pretty good. They eat natures recipe dry food, and either Friskies or 9 lives canned, and occasional raw liver.
About the SSS from Avon, isn't that an oil, and cats can't use thet, and it will certainly adhere all the dirt?


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

If you want immediate kill and not give a bath, dip, or spray...then I would use the capstar it will without a doubt absolutely work for 24 hours. Oh and within the first 30 min your pet will start acting nuts LOL cause the flea's start going crazy before the "flea" neurotoxin kicks in and kills the adults. I have also heard of Comfortis but have not had the chance to use it as of yet.


----------



## debmal1 (Oct 11, 2008)

When our Vet boards animals, they ck. for fleas and if found give them the Capstar.


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

the problem with frontline plus is itll only kill the adults and only when they bite.
its great as a long term solution but for a need to do right now, id reccoment the capstar And doing a flea bath in dawn, avoid getting it in the ears or eyes but as you dunk the cat they will head towards the head...

id also suggest washing anything the cats have slept on indoors. cedar repels fleas, as does anything lemon scented. so wherever their favorite places to sleep are wash well then add some cedar chips and dried lemon balm or citronella leaves, in places they sleep outdoors (ie a hay loft) again scatter with cedar chips or oil and lemon scneted herbs.

fleas have been nasty all over the country this year, there starting to build up immunities. frontline plus doesnt work around these parts, i have to use advantix on the dogs and advantage on the cat.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

A long time ago when I had them in my carpet I used this device that you 
plugged in . The light attracted them and they jumped into a glue strip.
It was amazing to see all the fleas in the trap & it seemed to solve the problem.

I had crawling babies at the time and wanted something without the chemicals.

If I can find one online I will post the link


http://www.amazon.com/Springstar-S102-Flea-Trap/dp/B0002PS7O4

This isn't exactly what I had but close..


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Old Mission said:


> I'd say try to feed a better quality food, the healthier they eat the less fleas are attracted to them. Fleas/parasites are attracted to weak animals with poor nutrition (not saying yours is just a idea) Fleas LOVE animals fed corn and other carbs in the food. We feed our cats a higher quality cat food (they are outdoor/barn cats) and we have NEVER had fleas on our cats or dogs. (we have 7 dogs and 2 cats, 19 sheep, 3 goats, 15 chickens and ducks) We dont use any preventative at all. Since they eat a healthy diet they just never get them. Even when family bring over their pets with fleas, go to dog shows, stay at hotels/kennels, ect ours never pick them up. Its the only thing I can think of thats stopping them from taking over.
> I'd feed better food and keep up with revolution or frontline, give them time to kill off the infestation, since your infested it will take a little time. I'd probably back off of spraying chemical pesticides all over and dusting them with pesticides cause it will weaken your cats immune system even more.
> 
> Stephanie


I see you're not in the South....


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Old Mission said:


> I'd say try to feed a better quality food, the healthier they eat the less fleas are attracted to them.


Fleas don't care what your dog eats. However, if a dog is allergic to corn and is eating a corn-based food, he might react more to flea bites. A healthier dog might get a flea or two and not itch at all. 

If you already have an infestation in the environment, it doesn't matter what you feed your dog--hungry fleas will take advantage of a nice healthy source of blood.


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

Fleas don't have to bite the animal to be killed by Frontline Plus. They just have to brush against the hair of the treated animal. The product is secreted through the oil glands.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I have never had a problem like i have this year,I have used advantage and frontline plus. Doesnt seem to be doing it. Also flea baths to me are almost worthless. Ever see how the fleas will run to the front and they will run right into their eyes. Watch sometime. As soon as the shampoo is off and its safe back to the fur they go..ewwww
ugly buggers. Kow I am sick of it. Fixing to shave everything with a 40 blade and see how the fleas do:>)


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Yes, animals in the South - or in Texas have fleas. It's a constant battle for us.


Now you can move to a dry climate. We had no problem with fleas while we were in AZ.


----------

